# 6th Air Refueling Squadron



## 1A0X1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hey All!

I am doing research for a history project I am working on for my squadron. I am an AD Boom in the 6th Air Refueling Squadron at Travis AFB putting together a book on my squadrons history. If you know of anyone who can help or have any news paper articles, photos, etc. it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## daveT (Dec 18, 2017)

I can help, I'm a researcher at the Travis AFB Heritage Center
You can contact me directly at [email protected]
What are you looking for? 
Dave Trojan


----------

